# 爸爸



## SimonTsai

Hello everyone,

I was recently reading a manhwa and noticed a use of '爸爸' which I am unfamiliar with:

In episode 04, 虞揚, a university student, one of the two major characters in the series, was asked by his friend 張簡雨, a girl, to go with her and get a classroom locked. 張簡雨 had a liking for 虞揚 but had not made a love confession since she knew that he was gay. 虞揚 had no idea about 張簡雨's feeling then. The dialogues follow:

虞　揚：「妳甚麼時候找我是有好事的？」​張簡雨：「哪裡沒有呀？」​虞　揚：「唉！好吧！那爸爸去就行了，妳去吃晚飯吧！」​張簡雨：「謝謝啦！愛你唷！」​
In episode 98, 虞揚 asked 黎煥, the other major character, to be his boyfriend and got a yes. Overwhelmed with happiness, he could not help chuckling. His roommates noticed that. The dialogues follow:
​室友甲：「甚麼時候？就一個週末？」​室友乙：「你回趟老家，連對象都有了？」​室友甲：「是誰家的兔崽子？」​室友丙：「我們認識嗎？」​室友乙：「你回去相親啊？哪兒這麼好的事兒，也給我整一個！」​室友甲：「笑甚麼笑？從實招來！爸爸不允許你私定終生！」​
I guess that such use is more typical of north China, and think that I vaguely know what it means, but am still curious about what people in the mainland would say about its usage, derivation, or anything else.


----------



## forgoodorill

It's a very very informal expressons! Personally, I don't like it.

It just to denote oneself *when two close friends or a couple to talk about something.

It used across China. You could use it in ordinary Chinese and social media platform.
But I heard more is: 叫爸爸

Like: 
A: 人家想要这个啦！
B:叫爸爸*

It's easily seen in Weibo, a China's social media platform.

Here's others like this:
给👴爬:给爷爬----------Go fuck yourself
👴笑了:爷笑了---------it's a reaction of silly behaviours
去你🐎的:去你妈的
🍋了:酸了-----------it means really admire someone or something.
我太'南'了:这里的'南'，是麻将里的那个'南'，(我在手机上找不到这个表情)意思是:我太难了。-------I hate this expression: why use a different word to mean the same thing and easily confused with each other?



there're so many things like this, I know most of them, but I won't use them and I don't like them.


----------



## Jack12345

这个就是占便宜。
在相声里叫伦理哏。


SimonTsai said:


> more typical of north China


不是的。北方人比较爱面子，如果不是特别亲密的关系，不能这么开玩笑。否则不是闹得不愉快，就是要打一架。


forgoodorill said:


> 给👴爬:给爷爬


这个可以听见的。北京话，或清朝时，爷常指有气概的男人，不完全是指伦理关系。所以开玩笑时，比爸爸要容易接受。
男孩子间占便宜的说法常用的是哥，但一般也只是关系比较好的朋友之间。比如，
没问题，哥给你跑一趟。这事包给哥了。
还不是哥陪你去吗。（对女孩说）
日剧或日本漫画里，可以看见丈夫把妻子叫妈妈，妻子把丈夫叫爸爸。这个显然是相互间的昵称。


----------



## SimonTsai

Thank you both for your replies.

@forgoodorill, now you mentioned lovers, I am wondering, would you say that '叫爸爸' has something to do with '_Fuck me, daddy_'? (In English, '_daddy_' can refer to a hot bloke. I am also interested to know how you would translate the '_daddy_' into Mandarin.)


----------



## albert_laosong

I know "叫爸爸” but I have never seen usage like that in OP. 
even "叫爸爸” is rarely used, even to close friends, because it's quite insulting. But I'm not sure about young people now, if they think it's acceptable.


----------



## forgoodorill

albert_laosong said:


> even "叫爸爸” is rarely used, even to close friends,


Thanks for your reply, 老宋！
But some young grownups use this sometimes. (I don't understand why they are using this.   but it seems they're having fun using it and other similar expressions.)


albert_laosong said:


> But I'm not sure about young people now, if they think it's acceptable.


I don't understand them either.


Jack12345 said:


> 如果不是特别亲密的关系，不能这么开玩笑





Jack12345 said:


> 男孩子间占便宜的说法常用的是哥


我聽得比較多的是“哥”，其實也不算佔便宜，就是互相稱呼 like 傑哥；彪哥；鬍子哥；但是在大陸，我幾乎沒聽到過有人叫：
阿傑；阿蘭等等；

Ps:我經常叫一些女性“姐”，但是她們都不高興：“我比你大麼？哼~” 
     那我說叫他們“妹”，他們還是不願意；  -------------------以上我都是在比較熟悉的朋友之間互相稱呼，如果有人亂叫產生的後果，我不負責


----------



## forgoodorill

SimonTsai said:


> would you say that '叫爸爸'


I wouldn't say this.


SimonTsai said:


> would you say that '叫爸爸' has something to do with '_Fuck me, daddy_'?


it's possible, but I still haven't staying in other's bedroom to do this research.

I've seen a movie called 戀之罪 directed by 園子溫, and it has a scene: a man and a woman having intercourse in a hotel, and that man said: say you're a whore! And that woman said.

So I guess it just ok to translated daddy into 爸爸 in Chinese. It's perfect because of the meaning of 'real dad'

Although I don't understand this, maybe it's kind of"symbolic violence " ?


----------



## SimonTsai

I am sorry, but I am unsure of what you meant by replying '_I wouldn't say this_' and then replying '_it's possible_'.

I think that '叫爸爸' has similarities with the slang, '_Who is your daddy_', by which the speaker suggests that he is the dominant one and that you are like a mere child, who is completely under his sway. Women or gay men may scream during sex, '_Fuck me, daddy_', as a sign of submission, implying that you are so amazing that you conquer them in bed. See Jessa Rivera's comment here.

My own attempt to translate '_Fuck me, daddy_' is '快幹我，爸', which sounds a bit off. Unfortunately, I cannot come up with a better one, so I am wondering how other people would have the '_daddy_' translated.


----------



## SuperXW

SimonTsai said:


> I am sorry, but I am unsure of what you meant by replying '_I wouldn't say this_' and then replying '_it's possible_'.
> 
> I think that '叫爸爸' has similarities with the slang, '_Who is your daddy_', by which the speaker suggests that he is the dominant one and that you are like a mere child, who is completely under his sway. Women or gay men may scream during sex, '_Fuck me, daddy_', as a sign of submission, implying that you are so amazing that you conquer them in bed. See Jessa Rivera's comment here.
> 
> My own attempt to translate '_Fuck me, daddy_' is '快幹我，爸', which sounds a bit off. Unfortunately, I cannot come up with a better one. So I am wondering how other people would have the '_daddy_' translated.


你的理解都是对的。而且在传统汉语文化中，只要“辈分”更高，就意味着一种优势，对方应该服从且孝敬。
“老子”“爷”是更常见的说法。
“我是你老子！”“乖儿子！快来叫爹！”“你来啊？小爷就在这等你！”
而且这其中还隐含了侮辱性，因为“是你爸”就意味着“干你娘”。

男女关系中，类似于父女情结的映射也很常见，所以也有私下叫“爸”的，也可能叫“爹”吧。中英都一样。
这是两种用法，如果混在一起的话，就是所谓的“暧昧”了。


----------



## SimonTsai

Thanks for your reply.


> 你来啊？小爷就在这等你！


I am wondering, is it possible to interpret '小爺' as '小少爺'? I ask because '小爸爸' does not seem to make sense here.


----------



## leochen

SimonTsai said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am wondering, is it possible to interpret '小爺' as '小少爺'? I ask because '小爸爸' does not seem to make sense here.



这里的爷(grandfather)并不是爸爸(father)的意思, ‘爷’有的时候是对地位尊贵或者重要的人的一种称呼，其实本质上 还是其内在含有的辈分属性，比如中国古代称皇帝(emperor)为'万岁爷', 古代阿谀奉承的人会称当大官的人为 '官爷' ， 这里的 '小爷' 是现代人使用的一种的称呼，类似于 “你来啊，老子就在这等你”。在大陆电视剧里面年轻气盛的男生会使用'小爷'来称呼自己， 比如电视剧《最好的我们》中的高中生"余淮" 。


----------



## KITE BAY

"叫爸爸"is only used to close friend,it just same as a joke ,but never use it to stranger .if somebody did it,he should got anger


----------



## SimonTsai

@leochen, thanks for your confirmation. Personally, I find '小爺' reminiscent of feudalism and therefore quaintish.

@KITE BAY, I think that I can well imagine that and understand why if someone were to say '叫爸爸' to someone that he is not really close to, the other person might feel insulted. Thanks for your contribution, anyway. And welcome to this forum.


----------



## AChineseKitten

我感覺“爸爸”這個自稱最近已經不常用了，兩年前我聽到得挺多的。這個用法就像網絡用語一樣，用的時候會帶有一點趣味，但流行一陣子就消失了。


----------



## Weng Wei

”叫爸爸”- "call me 'daddy'"    I think it means that" if you call me 'daddy ', I will/can help you do something or I will/can give something to you". Don't make it seriously, and it  is just for kidding.


----------

